# Solved: Unable to remove Trojan.Vundo



## Kjeirstin (Oct 25, 2005)

Norton AntiVirus tells me that I have the virus "Trojan.Vundo" in the file name C:\WINNT\System32awvvt.dll next to "Action Taken" it says "unable to reapair this file." after clicking OK next to "Action Taken" it says "Access to the file was denied." If I click OK again, it changes between the 2 messages.
I downloaded the removal tool from Symantec, but the tool said the virus was not found on my computer.
Is there anything I can do before I have everything on my computer deleted then reloaded?

Thanx in advance for any suggestions you might have.
Kjeirstin

Here is my HijackThis Log:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:42:06 PM, on 10/24/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\AdvTools\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Ink Monitor\GWInkMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTBDaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\OPScan.exe
C:\hijackthis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.myspace.com/kjeirstin
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL =

http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar =

http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.worldusa.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = local.,
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: eBay Toolbar Helper - {22D8E815-4A5E-4DFB-845E-AAB64207F5BD} - C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTB.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {549B5CA7-4A86-11D7-A4DF-000874180BB3} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: MSEvents Object - {6DD0BC06-4719-4BA3-BEBC-FBAE6A448152} - C:\WINNT\System32\awvvt.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: eBay Toolbar - {92085AD4-F48A-450D-BD93-B28CC7DF67CE} - C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTB.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINNT\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINNT\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gateway Ink Monitor] "C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Ink Monitor\GWInkMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gateway Extended Warranty] "C:\Program Files\Gateway\GWCares\GWCares.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINNT\System32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] c:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OSS] c:\winnt\system32\ossproxy.exe -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Admilli Service] C:\Program Files\Admilli Service\AdmilliServ.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adajc] C:\Program Files\Tlssfkc\Gpnfph.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSC_UserPrompt] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\UsrPrmpt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Advanced Tools Check] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\AdvTools\ADVCHK.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MediaFace Integration] C:\Program Files\Fellowes\MediaFACE 4.0\SetHook.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zzzHPSETUP] D:\Setup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eBayToolbar] C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTBDaemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyexpr.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - Startup: SCRABBLE Complete Registration.lnk = C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local

Settings\Temp\{2910A885-4968-402E-B121-18C2A13BFC1D}\{B36649A3-D0DD-4706-B042-F5B384529C7A}\ATR1.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &eBay Search - res://C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTb.dll/RCSearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINNT\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\bonjour\mdnsnsp.dll
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'osmim.dll' missing
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1754A1BA-A1DF-4F10-B199-AA55AA1A120F} (InstallerBehaviorFactory Class) - https://signup.msn.com/pages/MsnInstC.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) -

http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/EPUWALControl_v1-0-3-24.cab
O16 - DPF: {BAC01377-73DD-4796-854D-2A8997E3D68A} (Yahoo! Photos Easy Upload Tool Class) -

http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/ydropper/ydropper1_6us.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) -

http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: awvvt - C:\WINNT\System32\awvvt.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel

32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINNT\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Unerase Protection (NProtectService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\AdvTools\NPROTECT.EXE
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

Please print these instructions out for use in Safe Mode.

Please download *VundoFix.exe* to your desktop.
Double-click *VundoFix.exe* to extract the files
This will create a *VundoFix* folder on your desktop.
After the files are extracted, please reboot your computer into *Safe Mode*. You can do this by restarting your computer and continually tapping the F8 key until a menu appears. Use your up arrow key to highlight Safe Mode then hit enter.
Once in safe mode open the *VundoFix* folder and doubleclick on *KillVundo.bat*
You will first be presented with a warning.
It should look like this 


> VundoFix V2.15 by Atri
> By using VundoFix you agree that you are doing so at your own risk
> Press enter to continue....



 At this point press enter one time.
 Next you will see:


> Please Type in the filepath as instructed by the forum staff
> and then press enter:



At this point please type the following file path (make sure to enter it exactly as below!):
*C:\WINNT\System32\awvvt.dll*

Press *Enter* to continue with the fix.
 Next you will see:


> Please type in the second filepath as instructed by the forum
> staff then press enter:



At this point please type the following file path (make sure to enter it exactly as below!):
*C:\WINNT\System32\tvvwa.**
This will be the vundo filename spelt backwards. for example if the vundo dll was vundo.dll you would have the user enter odnuv.*

Press *Enter* to continue with the fix.
The fix will run then HijackThis will open, if it does not open automatically please open it manually.
In HiJackThis, please place a check next to the following items and click *FIX CHECKED*:
*
O2 - BHO: MSEvents Object - {6DD0BC06-4719-4BA3-BEBC-FBAE6A448152} - C:\WINNT\System32\awvvt.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: awvvt - C:\WINNT\System32\awvvt.dll
*

After you have fixed these items, close Hijackthis.
Press enter to exit the program then manually reboot your computer.
Once your machine reboots please continue with the instructions below.
Download and install *CleanUp!*

Open *Cleanup!* by double-clicking the icon on your desktop (or from the Start > All Programs menu).
Set the program up as follows:
Click "*Options...*"
Move the arrow down to "*Custom CleanUp!*"
Put a check next to the following (Make sure nothing else is checked!):
Empty Recycle Bins
Delete Cookies
Delete Prefetch files
Cleanup! All Users
Click *OK*
Press the *CleanUp!* button to start the program.

It may ask you to reboot at the end, click NO.

Then, please run this online virus scan: *ActiveScan*

Copy the *results of the ActiveScan* and paste them here along with a new *HiJackThis log* and the *vundofix.txt* file from the vundofix folder into this topic.


----------



## Kjeirstin (Oct 25, 2005)

I followed all the steps and the Norton pop-up is gone.
In HiJackThis the file:
O2 - BHO: MSEvents Object - {6DD0BC06-4719-4BA3-BEBC-FBAE6A448152} - C:\WINNT\System32\awvvt.dll
was not listed

Thank you again.

ActiveScan:

Incident Status Location

Spyware:Spyware/MarketScore No disinfected C:\WINNT\System32\OSMIM.DLL 
Adware:adware/favoriteman No disinfected C:\WINNT\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\ATPartners.inf 
Spyware:spyware/linkreplacer No disinfected C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\lmdv.bin 
Spyware:spyware/marketscore No disinfected C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\osconfig.dll 
Adware:adware/gator No disinfected C:\WINNT\GatorPdpSetup.log 
Adware:adware/twain-tech No disinfected C:\WINNT\smdat32a.sys 
Adware:adware/wupd No disinfected C:\PROGRAM FILES\Admilli Service 
Adware:adware/blazefind No disinfected Windows Registry 
Adware:Adware/WUpd No disinfected C:\System Volume Information\_restore{7DCA1BE4-D752-48D6-A25E-C722C8FD1BC4}\RP355\A0300759.exe 
Spyware:Spyware/Dyfuca No disinfected C:\System Volume Information\_restore{7DCA1BE4-D752-48D6-A25E-C722C8FD1BC4}\RP355\A0300763.exe 
Virus:Bck/Agent.EF Disinfected C:\System Volume Information\_restore{7DCA1BE4-D752-48D6-A25E-C722C8FD1BC4}\RP355\A0300764.exe 
Hacktool:HackTool/SRunner.B No disinfected C:\System Volume Information\_restore{7DCA1BE4-D752-48D6-A25E-C722C8FD1BC4}\RP355\A0300765.exe 
Spyware:Spyware/Virtumonde No disinfected C:\System Volume Information\_restore{7DCA1BE4-D752-48D6-A25E-C722C8FD1BC4}\RP355\A0308395.dll 
Adware:Adware/NetPals No disinfected C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\ATPartners.inf 
Spyware:Spyware/MarketScore No disinfected C:\WINNT\system32\osconfig.dll 
Spyware:Spyware/MarketScore No disinfected C:\WINNT\system32\osmim.dll 
Spyware:Spyware/LinkReplacer No disinfected C:\WINNT\system32\uninst.exe 
HiJackThis:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:32:32 PM, on 10/25/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Ink Monitor\GWInkMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTBDaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\AdvTools\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
C:\hijackthis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.myspace.com/kjeirstin
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.worldusa.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = local.,
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: eBay Toolbar Helper - {22D8E815-4A5E-4DFB-845E-AAB64207F5BD} - C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTB.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {549B5CA7-4A86-11D7-A4DF-000874180BB3} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: eBay Toolbar - {92085AD4-F48A-450D-BD93-B28CC7DF67CE} - C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTB.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINNT\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINNT\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gateway Ink Monitor] "C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Ink Monitor\GWInkMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gateway Extended Warranty] "C:\Program Files\Gateway\GWCares\GWCares.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINNT\System32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] c:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OSS] c:\winnt\system32\ossproxy.exe -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Admilli Service] C:\Program Files\Admilli Service\AdmilliServ.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adajc] C:\Program Files\Tlssfkc\Gpnfph.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSC_UserPrompt] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\UsrPrmpt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Advanced Tools Check] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\AdvTools\ADVCHK.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MediaFace Integration] C:\Program Files\Fellowes\MediaFACE 4.0\SetHook.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zzzHPSETUP] D:\Setup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eBayToolbar] C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTBDaemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyexpr.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - Startup: SCRABBLE Complete Registration.lnk = C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\{2910A885-4968-402E-B121-18C2A13BFC1D}\{B36649A3-D0DD-4706-B042-F5B384529C7A}\ATR1.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &eBay Search - res://C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTb.dll/RCSearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINNT\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\bonjour\mdnsnsp.dll
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'osmim.dll' missing
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1754A1BA-A1DF-4F10-B199-AA55AA1A120F} (InstallerBehaviorFactory Class) - https://signup.msn.com/pages/MsnInstC.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/EPUWALControl_v1-0-3-24.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {BAC01377-73DD-4796-854D-2A8997E3D68A} (Yahoo! Photos Easy Upload Tool Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/ydropper/ydropper1_6us.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: awvvt - C:\WINNT\System32\awvvt.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINNT\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Unerase Protection (NProtectService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\AdvTools\NPROTECT.EXE
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe

vundofix.txt:
VundoFix V2.15 by Atri
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Listing files contained in the vundofix folder.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

killvundo.bat
process.exe
ReadMe.txt
vundo.reg
vundofix.txt

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Filepaths entered
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The filepath entered was C:\WINNT\System32\awvvt.dll

The second filepath entered was C:\WINNT\System32\tvvwa.*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Log from Process
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Killing PID 308 'smss.exe'

Killing PID 1760 'explorer.exe'
Killing PID 1760 'explorer.exe'

Killing PID 556 'winlogon.exe'
Killing PID 556 'winlogon.exe'
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C:\WINNT\System32\awvvt.dll Deleted sucessfully.
C:\WINNT\System32\tvvwa.* Deleted sucessfully.

Fixing Registry
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

David is currently offline so please do this next:

Get the *LSP Fix*: http://www.cexx.org/lspfix.htm

Launch the application, and click the "*I know what I'm doing*" checkbox.

Check all instances of *osmim.dll * (and nothing else), and move them to 
the "Remove" pane.
Then click Finish.

Boot into *Safe Mode* (start tapping the *F8* key at Startup, before the Windows logo screen)

Find and delete this file: C:\WINNT\system32\*osmim.dll*

Reboot.

Click here to download the trial version of *Ewido Security Suite*: 
http://www.ewido.net/en/download/

· Install Ewido.
· During the installation, under "Additional Options" uncheck "Install background guard" and "Install scan via context menu".
· Launch ewido.
· It will prompt you to update click the OK button and it will go to the main screen.
· On the left side of the main screen click update.
· Click on Start and let it update.
· *DO NOT* run a scan yet.

Restart your computer into *Safe Mode* now. 
(Start tapping the *F8* key at Startup, before the Windows logo screen).
Perform the following steps in Safe Mode:

* Run *Ewido*:
Click on scanner
Click Complete System Scan and the scan will begin.
During the scan it will prompt you to clean files, click OK.
When the scan is finished, look at the bottom of the screen and click the Save report button.
Save the report to your desktop.

Reboot.

*Post a new Hijack This log and the results of the Ewido scan.*


----------



## Kjeirstin (Oct 25, 2005)

Here are the new reports.

Ewido:
---------------------------------------------------------
ewido security suite - Scan report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created on: 9:08:44 PM, 10/25/2005
+ Report-Checksum: EEA4966

+ Scan result:

HKLM\SOFTWARE\Altnet -> Spyware.Altnet : Error during cleaning
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Altnet\Dashboard -> Spyware.Altnet : Error during cleaning
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Altnet\Dashboard\Messages -> Spyware.Altnet : Error during cleaning
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Altnet\Dashboard\Settings -> Spyware.Altnet : Error during cleaning
HKU\S-1-5-21-1351344999-2204696261-234594889-1003\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\CmdMapping\\{c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} -> Spyware.Alexa : Cleaned with backup
HKU\S-1-5-21-1351344999-2204696261-234594889-1003\Software\Policies\Avenue Media -> Spyware.InternetOptimizer : Cleaned with backup
HKU\S-1-5-21-1351344999-2204696261-234594889-1003\Software\RX Toolbar -> Spyware.RXToolbar : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Advertising : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Atdmt : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Fastclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Advertising : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Tradedoubler : Cleaned with backup
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{7DCA1BE4-D752-48D6-A25E-C722C8FD1BC4}\RP355\A0300759.exe -> Spyware.WinAD : Cleaned with backup
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{7DCA1BE4-D752-48D6-A25E-C722C8FD1BC4}\RP355\A0300763.exe -> Trojan.Small.cy : Cleaned with backup
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{7DCA1BE4-D752-48D6-A25E-C722C8FD1BC4}\RP355\A0300765.exe -> Spyware.BargainBuddy : Cleaned with backup
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{7DCA1BE4-D752-48D6-A25E-C722C8FD1BC4}\RP355\A0300766.exe -> Spyware.Suggestor : Cleaned with backup
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{7DCA1BE4-D752-48D6-A25E-C722C8FD1BC4}\RP355\A0300767.dll -> Spyware.WildTangent : Cleaned with backup
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{7DCA1BE4-D752-48D6-A25E-C722C8FD1BC4}\RP355\A0300768.dll -> Spyware.WildTangent : Cleaned with backup
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{7DCA1BE4-D752-48D6-A25E-C722C8FD1BC4}\RP355\A0300769.dll -> Spyware.WildTangent : Cleaned with backup
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{7DCA1BE4-D752-48D6-A25E-C722C8FD1BC4}\RP355\A0300770.dll -> Spyware.WildTangent : Cleaned with backup

::Report End

HiJackThis:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:12:44 PM, on 10/25/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\AdvTools\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Ink Monitor\GWInkMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\UsrPrmpt.exe
C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTBDaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\hijackthis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.myspace.com/kjeirstin
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.worldusa.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = local.,
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: eBay Toolbar Helper - {22D8E815-4A5E-4DFB-845E-AAB64207F5BD} - C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTB.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {549B5CA7-4A86-11D7-A4DF-000874180BB3} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: eBay Toolbar - {92085AD4-F48A-450D-BD93-B28CC7DF67CE} - C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTB.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINNT\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINNT\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gateway Ink Monitor] "C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Ink Monitor\GWInkMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gateway Extended Warranty] "C:\Program Files\Gateway\GWCares\GWCares.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINNT\System32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] c:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OSS] c:\winnt\system32\ossproxy.exe -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Admilli Service] C:\Program Files\Admilli Service\AdmilliServ.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adajc] C:\Program Files\Tlssfkc\Gpnfph.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSC_UserPrompt] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\UsrPrmpt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Advanced Tools Check] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\AdvTools\ADVCHK.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MediaFace Integration] C:\Program Files\Fellowes\MediaFACE 4.0\SetHook.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zzzHPSETUP] D:\Setup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eBayToolbar] C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTBDaemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyexpr.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - Startup: SCRABBLE Complete Registration.lnk = C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\{2910A885-4968-402E-B121-18C2A13BFC1D}\{B36649A3-D0DD-4706-B042-F5B384529C7A}\ATR1.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &eBay Search - res://C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTb.dll/RCSearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINNT\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\bonjour\mdnsnsp.dll
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1754A1BA-A1DF-4F10-B199-AA55AA1A120F} (InstallerBehaviorFactory Class) - https://signup.msn.com/pages/MsnInstC.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/EPUWALControl_v1-0-3-24.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {BAC01377-73DD-4796-854D-2A8997E3D68A} (Yahoo! Photos Easy Upload Tool Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/ydropper/ydropper1_6us.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: awvvt - C:\WINNT\System32\awvvt.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINNT\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Unerase Protection (NProtectService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\AdvTools\NPROTECT.EXE
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

Thanks again Cheeseball!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Anytime David


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Kjeirstin*,

Download *KillBox* here: http://www.downloads.subratam.org/KillBox.zip
Save it to your desktop.
*DO NOT* run it yet.

With IE closed, run Hijack This again. 
Put a checkmark on these entries and hit "fix checked":

*R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {549B5CA7-4A86-11D7-A4DF-000874180BB3} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll (file missing)

O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll (file missing)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OSS] c:\winnt\system32\ossproxy.exe -boot

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Admilli Service] C:\Program Files\Admilli Service\AdmilliServ.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adajc] C:\Program Files\Tlssfkc\Gpnfph.exe

O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe

O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll (file missing)

O20 - Winlogon Notify: awvvt - C:\WINNT\System32\awvvt.dll (file missing)*

Boot into *Safe Mode*.

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. 
Now put a tick by Standard File Kill. 
In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following lines one at a time then click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. 
It will ask for confimation to delete the file. 
Click Yes. 
Continue with that same procedure until you have copied and pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.

*c:\winnt\system32\ossproxy.exe

C:\Program Files\Admilli Service\AdmilliServ.exe

C:\Program Files\Tlssfkc\Gpnfph.exe*

Note: It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not exist. 
If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.

Exit the KillBox.

Find and delete these folders:

*C:\Program Files\Admilli Service
C:\Program Files\Tlssfkc*

Also in safe mode navigate to the c:\winnt\Temp folder. 
Open the Temp folder and go to Edit > Select All then Edit > Delete to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

Go to Start > Run and type *%temp%* in the Run box. 
The Temp folder will open. Click Edit > Select All then Edit > Delete to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

Finally go to Control Panel > Internet Options. 
On the General tab under "Temporary Internet Files" Click "Delete Files". 
Put a check by "Delete Offline Content" and click OK. 
Click on the Programs tab then click the "Reset Web Settings" button. 
Click Apply then OK.

Empty the Recycle Bin.

Reboot, post a new log.


----------



## Kjeirstin (Oct 25, 2005)

When in Killbox, it said none of the files existed.

THANK YOU!!!

here's the new log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:29:52 PM, on 10/26/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\AdvTools\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Ink Monitor\GWInkMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\UsrPrmpt.exe
C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTBDaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\hijackthis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.worldusa.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = local.,
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: eBay Toolbar Helper - {22D8E815-4A5E-4DFB-845E-AAB64207F5BD} - C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTB.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {549B5CA7-4A86-11D7-A4DF-000874180BB3} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: eBay Toolbar - {92085AD4-F48A-450D-BD93-B28CC7DF67CE} - C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTB.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINNT\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINNT\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gateway Ink Monitor] "C:\Program Files\Gateway\Gateway Ink Monitor\GWInkMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gateway Extended Warranty] "C:\Program Files\Gateway\GWCares\GWCares.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINNT\System32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] c:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSC_UserPrompt] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\UsrPrmpt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Advanced Tools Check] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\AdvTools\ADVCHK.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MediaFace Integration] C:\Program Files\Fellowes\MediaFACE 4.0\SetHook.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zzzHPSETUP] D:\Setup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eBayToolbar] C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTBDaemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyexpr.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: SCRABBLE Complete Registration.lnk = C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\{2910A885-4968-402E-B121-18C2A13BFC1D}\{B36649A3-D0DD-4706-B042-F5B384529C7A}\ATR1.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &eBay Search - res://C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTb.dll/RCSearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINNT\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\bonjour\mdnsnsp.dll
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1754A1BA-A1DF-4F10-B199-AA55AA1A120F} (InstallerBehaviorFactory Class) - https://signup.msn.com/pages/MsnInstC.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/EPUWALControl_v1-0-3-24.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {BAC01377-73DD-4796-854D-2A8997E3D68A} (Yahoo! Photos Easy Upload Tool Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/ydropper/ydropper1_6us.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINNT\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Unerase Protection (NProtectService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\AdvTools\NPROTECT.EXE
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Fix these with Hijack This:

*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {549B5CA7-4A86-11D7-A4DF-000874180BB3} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)

O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll (file missing)*

Reboot. The rest looks clean. How are things now?


----------



## Kjeirstin (Oct 25, 2005)

It seems to be fine. I can't thank you enough!

Kjeirstin


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome 

Also turn off System Restore: 

On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
Check Turn off System Restore.
Click Apply, and then click OK.

Restart your computer, turn System Restore back on and create a restore point.

To create a restore point:

Single-click Start and point to All Programs.
Mouse over Accessories, then System Tools, and select System Restore.
In the System Restore wizard, select the box next the text labeled "Create a restore point" and click the Next button.
Type a description for your new restore point. Something like "After trojan/spyware cleanup". Click Create and you're done.


----------

